# Subwoofer Placement



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I am considering a forward-firing driver and down-firing ported subwoofer. I am concerned that the down-firing ports will not have enough clearance with the 1" legs. Would it be totally acceptable to turn the sub 90 degrees making the ports now on the side in free air?

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can do it but if you don't want to do that you could try a subdude......http://www.truesoundcontrol.com/products/SUBDUDE.html


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Due to limited height restrictions in my room, I cannot place it on a Subdude or I would. I was just concerned that by rotating it, it would negatively effect things.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Gov said:


> Due to limited height restrictions in my room, I cannot place it on a Subdude or I would.


You must have *really* low ceilings! I think the better course of action is to buy a forward firing sub than to turn a down firing sub to make it forward firing.

Doug


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

No...this sub has a forward firing driver, *but* also has two down-firing ports. I was asking for opinions on whether or not flipping the sub 90 degrees so that the driver is still forward, but the ports will now be on the side instead of down.

Link to sub: http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/portedphoenix.html


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Via e-mail I corresponded with Epik today and was advised that it is a "no no" to turn a boundary loaded ported subwoofer (like the Phoenix) on its side.

Epik wrote:

"We designed the sub with these things in mind. The Phoenix can be set on hardwood floors or carpets without a problem.

Down firing subs are not new. Many other companies have used similar designs and engineering in regards to feet, etc. We have designed ours with all these in mind. Again, we do measure, test and engineer our subs so they work for our customers.

I can't imagine any carpeting that would alter the output of the sub. If however, there is such a carpet, then you'd simply raise the sub up with a little shim under its feet, so it sits above the carpet just a bit more.

On another note, I talked with the owner here for just a moment to see what would actually happen if you placed a boundary loaded sub sideways. Turns out it's a very bad idea.

If you were to place the Phoenix on its side, it would drastically affect the tuning of the sub and most likely, you would find the whole sub incurs damage from it."


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

All manufactures that test and calibrate there speakers or subs will show some sort of fraquency responce graph of the finished product the way it was designed , so if the graph looks good (which it does) you should not have any problem with the down firing ports. I'm sure there is plenty of room between the ports and the floor (I'm guessing the ports are very large). There should be some reviews of the thing somewhere, if it were my 1k I'd read everthing I could about it, return shipping on that beast would be expensive.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

pietsch288 said:


> All manufactures that test and calibrate there speakers or subs will show some sort of fraquency responce graph of the finished product the way it was designed , so if the graph looks good (which it does) you should not have any problem with the down firing ports. I'm sure there is plenty of room between the ports and the floor (I'm guessing the ports are very large). There should be some reviews of the thing somewhere, if it were my 1k I'd read everthing I could about it, return shipping on that beast would be expensive.



The nice thing for me is that I live 5 minutes from their warehouse :yay:


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well that should make it easy......they probably have some kind of "customer satisfaction" or "in home trial". Price seems reasonable enough for a 18" commercial sub especially when comparing it to any other 18" on the market. Give that bad boy a try and let us know what you think.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I placed my order yesturday :yay:


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Let us know what you think when you get it. Are you eqing???


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

pietsch288 said:


> Let us know what you think when you get it. Are you eqing???



I will. I will be using an Anti-Mode 8033 to EQ


----------

